# 59 western flyer model id?



## whitefiretiger (Jul 21, 2014)

Hope I'm posting in the right section.
New here and not used to the terms (middle weight etc)

Just got this western flyer that I've already figured out is a 1959 bike by Murray.
The bb has top line:
Date: MOR = 1959
Model ?: 2052 = ?

There's 2 more lines of numbers:
Row 2: 6 digits
Row 3: M followed by 5 digits

The only reference I've found to another bike with this model is here on the cabe by Vetteman61 from a while back;
His restored the bike for his dad.

Here is my bike.


----------



## whitefiretiger (Jul 21, 2014)

Well I figured out what this western flyer is.
This pic is from the Christmas 1959 Western  Auto catalog.



Turns out that its the "Super Deluxe Tank model. Full part number 2FC2052.3 corresponds with the partial number system Murray used on the BB being 2052. The only other 2052 I can find is for 1962 but I know that this is a 1959.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 16, 2014)

That's interesting, it also works the same way on Sears catalogs around the same years, usually a 45-4700 series #, then a 5 digit # after 1963.


----------



## whitefiretiger (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks it took a lot of work to figure out what I had.


----------

